#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [祝賀] (遊戲)小洛生日快樂，來做生日蛋糕給小洛吧！(公式公佈)

## 好喝的茶

祝小洛20歲生日快樂喔！
要天天幸福、愉快和糟糕喔！(咦)

生日就是要吃蛋糕，不過茶我相當苦惱，到底要用什麼材料做蛋糕給小洛呢……



想著想著，就決定用這個方法決定材料吧！



所以呢，請大家來做蛋糕送給小洛吧XD

遊戲的下載點請見附件，是用RMXP寫出來的小品。
解壓縮之後請執行資料夾內的Game.exe，即可遊玩。

遊戲沒有加密，有興趣的獸友可以打開來研究程式碼，只是請勿修改後再發佈。
不過滑鼠腳本是從網上抓下來的，這裏要感謝它的原作者。

請於以全屏模式遊玩，否則可能會有游標脫軌的現象。(汗)
如果有不能遊玩的情況發生，或出現錯字、BUG等問題，請回覆告知，敝茶會儘快修復。



遊戲控制只需一隻滑鼠，左鍵選擇、確定，右鍵取消、暫停(遊戲開始時)。

玩法很簡單，跟「寶石方塊」相同，通過調換兩個相鄰的方塊，
使得三個或以上的同種類材料連成一線並消失，成為蛋糕成分之一哦。

消去的速度夠快的話，就能造成連段(COMBO)，
分數也會大幅上升，亦有可能影響結局。

60秒的加材料時間結束之後，將會依據分數、最大連段、材料種類及數目決定製成的蛋糕。
本遊戲共有20種蛋糕，來把它們都做出來，然後往小洛嘴巴塞下去吧。(？)



已做出來的蛋糕會登錄在「蛋糕回顧」裏，點擊蛋糕名稱可以再看相關結局。
還沒做出來的蛋糕，則可以在這裏看到相關提示唷。



另外，於三天後，敝茶也會發佈分數算法、各蛋糕達成條件等資料。



最後，祝大家玩得愉快，小洛吃蛋糕也吃得愉快哦XD

----------


## 納貝留斯

茶大不好意思，請問要怎麼改成全螢幕？
我發生了滑鼠脫軌的狀況 囧
-------------------------------------------
已經解決，謝謝。

----------


## 好喝的茶

>納貝留斯
呃，忘了說。(被打)
按Alt + Enter就可以切換全屏了。

祝遊戲愉快。

----------


## 夜月之狼

有隱藏結局嗎?(期待)

(遭拖)


另外寶石方塊是要能成對才可以移動吧?(噴)

難怪剛才都找不到RESET鍵 結果第一次就做出難吃蛋糕Q口Q

茶茶的遊戲是可以隨意動的呦~(?) 


最後祝小洛生日快樂XD

----------


## 納貝留斯

「那麼我就用史萊姆造生日蛋糕造小洛」這句話好像怪怪的。

心得：
玩了兩個多小時，除了最初幾次的難吃蛋糕以外，怨念、蘋果、恢復藥和史萊姆都只做出一個，
除此之外還做出了快一百個巨無霸蛋糕，這些蛋糕恐怕吃到下輩子都還吃不完……





自行摸出來的蛋糕食譜


c級蘋果、綠茶、怨念、石頭、恢復藥、蕃茄醬等蛋糕，單一項食材必須超過20，其餘食材低於10，不一定連段。而且有點難度，因為有時會因為段數和分數過低變成難吃蛋糕。

b級巨無霸蛋糕個人感覺連段至少要15。

s-神速蛋糕最少30連段。

ｓ級大愛蛋糕，分數10萬，40連段。

我要看被過濾掉的不良訊息！！

----------


## tsume

茶茶好用心阿
那我也得多加把勁



*大家一起做出一整桌的大蛋糕把小洛撐死吧!!!*(炸xN

----------


## SkyKain

噢噢！我也來湊熱鬧~
祝小洛生日快樂啦~~~！！！！！！！！！

----------


## Red.K熾仔

作出巨無霸蛋糕了""

----------


## Baroque Boyce

蛋糕太多了吧…=口=||| (看著桌上滿滿的蛋糕)

有茶茶蛋糕跟觸手蛋糕嗎？。w。(炸)

沒想到茶茶給了這麼有趣的禮物，真的是謝謝您～>W<(大心)

也謝謝各位的祝福喲～(啃史萊姆蛋糕中)

前三次做出兩個普通與一個巨無霸…
第四次做出"*幸福蛋糕*"

茶茶我愛你～>W<(緊抱)

----------


## Freelancer

喔, 洛生日快樂耶。

遊戲在做完正事後再玩吧, 好像很有趣的樣子。

而且, 這個有不良訊息的嗎？(期待

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

喔嗚，真的很好玩！
目前正繼續烘培各種蛋糕中。

不過重點還是：　*祝洛兄生日快樂！*

----------


## 好喝的茶

很感謝各位的遊玩QWQ(感動)
現在來公式公佈啦W

１．連段的計算
成功消除方塊後，如果在１２０幀（３秒）內能再次消除方塊，
將會造成連段。

這１２０幀連段時間是隱藏數值。連得越快，分數越高。

不過，在方塊落下的時候，連段時間並不會減少。



２．分數的計算
消去的總方塊數　＊　１００　＊
（１　＋　消去的總方塊數／１０）　＊
（１　＋　消去前的連段數／１０）　＊
（１　＋　剩餘的連段時間／１００）

乘完後的小數點無條件捨去。

例如，一開始消去３個方塊，沒有連段的話︰
３　＊　１００　＊　１．３　＊　１　＊　１　＝　３９０

然後馬上造成連段，再消去４個的話︰
４　＊　１００　＊　１．４　＊　１．１　＊　２．４　＝　１４７８

所以要提高分數的重點還是要進行快速的連段啦。



３．作成蛋糕條件
本遊戲共有２０個蛋糕，現從上至下列出。
如果同時達成多個蛋糕的條件，排在最上面的蛋糕優先。

空氣蛋糕︰全材料數量為０，也就是什麼都不用做，等時間結束就可以。
這應該是最簡單的蛋糕了……可是似乎沒獸想得出來？

大愛蛋糕︰最大連段３０或以上，分數１０００００或以上

神速蛋糕︰最大連段３０或以上

閃光蛋糕︰最大連段２５或以上，分數８００００或以上

幸福蛋糕︰最大連段２０或以上，分數６００００或以上

均衡蛋糕︰材料數量全部相等

巨無霸蛋糕︰材料總數超過１００

善良蛋糕︰茶葉、蘋果、藥水、蕃茄醬數量各為１０或以上，其餘四種材料數量均為０

邪惡蛋糕︰史萊姆、毒菇、石頭、顱骨數量各為１０或以上，其餘四種材料數量均為０


均衡、善良、邪惡蛋糕似乎也是沒獸做出來……（汗）
反而是巨無霸作成了很多個……

綠茶蛋糕︰茶葉數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

蘋果蛋糕︰蘋果數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

回復藥蛋糕︰藥水數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

蕃茄醬蛋糕︰蕃茄醬數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

黏滑蛋糕︰史萊姆數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

劇毒蛋糕︰毒菇數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

石頭蛋糕︰石頭數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

怨念蛋糕︰顱骨數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

都是用來撐場面的蛋糕ＸＤ（被拖走）

好吃的蛋糕︰分數４００００或以上

普通蛋糕︰分數２００００或以上

難吃的蛋糕︰以上蛋糕條件皆沒有達成



就這樣，有問題或意見歡迎提出。
再次感謝諸位的技持ＯＷＯ

----------


## 好喝的茶

很感謝各位的遊玩QWQ(感動)
現在來公式公佈啦W

１．連段的計算
成功消除方塊後，如果在１２０幀（３秒）內能再次消除方塊，
將會造成連段。

這１２０幀連段時間是隱藏數值。連得越快，分數越高。

不過，在方塊落下的時候，連段時間並不會減少。



２．分數的計算
消去的總方塊數　＊　１００　＊
（１　＋　消去的總方塊數／１０）　＊
（１　＋　消去前的連段數／１０）　＊
（１　＋　剩餘的連段時間／１００）

乘完後的小數點無條件捨去。

例如，一開始消去３個方塊，沒有連段的話︰
３　＊　１００　＊　１．３　＊　１　＊　１　＝　３９０

然後馬上造成連段，再消去４個的話︰
４　＊　１００　＊　１．４　＊　１．１　＊　２．４　＝　１４７８

所以要提高分數的重點還是要進行快速的連段啦。



３．作成蛋糕條件
本遊戲共有２０個蛋糕，現從上至下列出。
如果同時達成多個蛋糕的條件，排在最上面的蛋糕優先。

空氣蛋糕︰全材料數量為０，也就是什麼都不用做，等時間結束就可以。
這應該是最簡單的蛋糕了……可是似乎沒獸想得出來？

大愛蛋糕︰最大連段３０或以上，分數１０００００或以上

神速蛋糕︰最大連段３０或以上

閃光蛋糕︰最大連段２５或以上，分數８００００或以上

幸福蛋糕︰最大連段２０或以上，分數６００００或以上

均衡蛋糕︰材料數量全部相等

巨無霸蛋糕︰材料總數超過１００

善良蛋糕︰茶葉、蘋果、藥水、蕃茄醬數量各為１０或以上，其餘四種材料數量均為０

邪惡蛋糕︰史萊姆、毒菇、石頭、顱骨數量各為１０或以上，其餘四種材料數量均為０


均衡、善良、邪惡蛋糕似乎也是沒獸做出來……（汗）
反而是巨無霸作成了很多個……

綠茶蛋糕︰茶葉數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

蘋果蛋糕︰蘋果數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

回復藥蛋糕︰藥水數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

蕃茄醬蛋糕︰蕃茄醬數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

黏滑蛋糕︰史萊姆數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

劇毒蛋糕︰毒菇數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

石頭蛋糕︰石頭數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

怨念蛋糕︰顱骨數量為２０或以上，且為所有材料中最多

都是用來撐場面的蛋糕ＸＤ（被拖走）

好吃的蛋糕︰分數４００００或以上

普通蛋糕︰分數２００００或以上

難吃的蛋糕︰以上蛋糕條件皆沒有達成



就這樣，有問題或意見歡迎提出。
再次感謝諸位的技持ＯＷＯ

----------


## 夜月之狼

(舉手)

我有做出空氣 均衡 大愛蛋糕(61combo)

善良和邪惡我都有猜到 只是愛情來得太快就像龍捲風(拖埋)

每次要控制不要消掉上面或下面四種時 掉下來的新方塊就剛剛好一組......

所以整個怒(?) 


另外請問被遮掉的不良訊息是什麼!!!!!

----------


## 好喝的茶

其實我沒測試過善良和邪惡蛋糕有多機車。(懶)(被巴)

綠壩娘本來就會亂屏蔽啊W
我也沒設定被屏蔽的內容是什麼W
不良訊息的內容，可能會作為小洛下年的生日禮物喔。(？)

不過到時候可能要看你們會不會催我嘍WWWW

----------

